# Pf Sense 64bit on a 16GB usb 2.0 jump drive



## vere thragna (Feb 18, 2016)

I All, I have a Beautiful Intel Dual Core with 4G mem running Pf Sense 64bit on a 16GB usb 2.0 jump drive running at 480MBs instead of a reg hdd, so I have this set up for speed and also I have 3 identical jump drives that I want to duplicate, so i want to shut down the firewall once a month and Physically take out the usb jump drive and clone it, I do regular back ups and I have over 20 TB of NAS through DD-WRT, some of you might ask why i want to do this, it because I am running Quad openVpn on 4 R7000s for true openvpn and my firewall takes hard hits sometimes, if it goes down, i want to just  LAUGH and plug in a new jump drive, i can keep cloning them while i send back-ups over my nas, so  i run windows, Ubuntu Kali Linux, you name it, quickest way to clone it in any advice would be great, i think its like my Kali box with Ext 4 but I am no FreeBSD expert, however I am getting damn good with Pf-sense.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2016)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## vere thragna (Feb 18, 2016)

SirDice said:


> PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


3rd party software for HDD Cloning ?


----------



## vere thragna (Feb 18, 2016)

I am looking for Someone to recommend a 3rd party or internal program that will clone my 16GB usb 2.0 jump-drive that has PFSense on it for my own reasons of functionality, on ANY Platform, even Linux Server, I am running everything But MAC


----------



## tingo (Feb 19, 2016)

Internal program? dd(1). Simply plug in the original first, note which device it is, plugin in the first copy device, notice which device it is, and use dd to copy it. Do not use wrong device names - it will bite you!
The command will look something like `# dd if=/dev/da0 of =/dev/da1 bs=1M` with da0 as source and da1 as destination (copy). If you don't like to be logged in as root, you can do this via security/sudo: `$ sudo dd if=/dev/da0 of =/dev/da1 bs=1M`


----------



## vere thragna (Mar 10, 2016)

Thx, However, do I do this in Kali Linux, or Pf-sense, not to be rude but I have no idea were I am throughing these commands, if it is Pf sense that will not work for ME, I Need to Physically pull the Jump Drive when my firewall is OFF, and stick it in ? OS then make my copy's and always use the copy as my firewall runs Directly from the Jump Drive, I Really don't care what anyone says, this is the best way for a Heavy attack to be Nothing, I Just stick in a New Jump Drive, it is what I Want, so Kali ? Ubuntu ? Linux server for 
The command will look something like # dd if=/dev/da0 of =/dev/da1 bs=1M with da0 as source and da1 as destination (copy). If you don't like to be logged in as root, you can do this via security/sudo: $ sudo dd if=/dev/da0 of =/dev/da1 bs=1M
and I do love the help, so thx again.


----------



## tingo (Mar 10, 2016)

Your choice. Obviously, you need to be running an operating system that has the dd command.
Generally, Linux distributions  have dd. I don't know if Kali Linux has or not. FreeBSD also has dd. There is even a dd for Windows. What operating system does you main machine run?


----------



## vere thragna (Mar 10, 2016)

I Run Everything, Literately, I will try this Rite on my Red hat Linux Server, I Run an OPENVPN Security company, Time is ........I have no time rite now for Much, but new Biz is good, I Will try this from Linux.
this is my methodology of thinking.
I have a HP Stream 11 with standalone Kali 2.0 64bit, I looked at it for awhile, like 4 min then said that's not me, so I loaded Ubuntu 15.04 64 Bit
on my HP11 Stream, I RDP into my Server Windows 2012 R2 with 32 GB of memory, I Load up Virtual Box and then Kali Linux 2.0 64bit with 10GB of memory Dedicated to it virtual box, then I said, now that's me, just did it, had to tell someone, very integrated here with my QUAD DD-WRT OPENVPN Network.
my point is this will be a good system as I attack all my systems to test for weaknesses and I can crash my Firewall with no reboot  lol, so, I Like Fail safes, this Pf-sense running off a Jump drive is Good Biz for me, running at 480Mbs and if it does go down, i Want a Copy, I Want to be physically looking at it as I am Hacking my own system !!!
Thx for being Awesome Good Sir


----------

